# [NSFW?] How does your potato grow?



## LLiz (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw this on Neowin and cracked up laughing: 
This is NSFW

Sorry if it is posted in the wrong section but I wanted a forum that would show images in the thread.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: [MSFW?] How does your potato grow?*

And so did I.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: [MSFW?] How does your potato grow?*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/76-Lynx-Plox

Are you twelve?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 25, 2011)

Good god!!! Call it the wonders of natures.


----------

